# Who here lives in or around San Diego?



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2012)

If you live in SD and have tortoises (owner, breeder, rescuer, etc.), post here so we know who you are. 

Posters I am already aware of include:

Lulu 
Momof4
Angi
bcurtis
cljohnson
ticothetort2 
pinoyfisher

Am I missing any? 

And if I included you, do post anyways. (Even if you do all know each other already, I didn't see a thread like this, and I only know a few of you. )

Note: If people from SD post in here and subscribe, we can... 

-help each other keep track of tortoise events
-start to arrange meetups, 
-etc.

...and we won't need to make a bunch of different threads, except when one is merited.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 31, 2012)

jkingler said:


> If you live in SD and have tortoises (owner, breeder, rescuer, etc.), post here so we know who you are.
> 
> Posters I am already aware of include:
> 
> ...



Ooh, Ooh, Me, me! 

LLL often throws community events, if you guys were at all interested. Vivarium building classes are happening in Mission Valley, for example, or like a recent free event we did in Escondido, we gave a free showing of the new Herper's 2 DVD. 

Would you guys like to hear about these events, and maybe suggest some tortoise and turtle oriented ones as well? We always love suggestions for these!

-Jen


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually Jen, I really really want to sign up for the viv class. Do I just go in to the Mission Valley location and sign up or call or what? 

And, yes, we'd love to hear about events.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 31, 2012)

I live quite a bit north of San Diego - but I have friends that live down there - so I'm there a lot!


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2012)

Also, if you post details about the vivarium class, I'm sure others will be interested (even though it means probably succumbing to the urge to get something to go into the new vivarium). It's a great deal and I'm dying to go.

Edit: I even have a friend from Orange County talking about trying to make it!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would like to receive info on events even if I can't make most of them. Thanks!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello, Jen! (And Kathy, and Renee, and Kimber! ) 

Just got a(nother) deep dome hood and lamp stand from your Mission Gorge location today. If you were there and the lady who rang us up, we were the couple with the baby Macedonian Hermann's. 

*This thread would be most appreciative (not sure why I am personifying it...) if you would post about events and such in here! *

You would probably want to make a separate thread as well, but seeing as I and others will be subscribed to this, it would definitely help to maximize who sees the info you want disseminated. 

_Do tell how attending/signing up for MV class works, as you obviously have an interested, captive (bred) audience in here. 
_
Sidenote: I am so happy that this thread didn't just sink to the bottom of the new posts and disappear, lol.


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 1, 2012)

jkingler said:


> Hello, Jen! (And Kathy, and Renee, and Kimber! )
> 
> Just got a(nother) deep dome hood and lamp stand from your Mission Gorge location today. If you were there and the lady who rang us up, we were the couple with the baby Macedonian Hermann's.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay getting back to you guys! 

Okay, deets on the viv class - You do need to sign up at the Mission Gorge store specifically, buttttt the good news is that you can just call in if you're not close by, and pay over the phone. If you want you can also join the event on the Mission Valley store's facebook page, as any changes or new details will be updated there. http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/LLLReptileMissionValley

Cost for this is $69, and you get:
1 medium ZooMed 12 x 12 x18" terrarium
1 ZooMed 12 x18" cork or forest tile background
1 ZooMed waterfall kit with pump, tubing, and mesh
hydroton
Eco Earth bedding
Frog Moss
Medium Mopani
Small Water Dish
72" Flexible Vines
2 live plants in 4" pots OR 1 Bromeliad
2 tillandsias
Bundle of Spanish Moss
2 decorative rock pieces
1 scoop of rock for the water feature 

The store will reopen briefly afterwards to allow people to grab other stuff that they would like to add to their cages. It'll take place on Sunday, March 11th, at the the Mission Gorge store. Only one vivarium can be made per person, but if you want to prepay for a couple to bring some friends or family members you can. However, they gotta show up to build it...any vivs not built the amount spent on the fee gets turned into store credit, so make sure you show up!
These classes are always a TON of fun, we provide beverages and the owner himself is there demonstrating the techniques. 

I was not the lady that rang you up, that was Amanda, who is also very nice and helps keep that store running.  If any of you are ever up in the Menifee store, that's where you'll usually find me. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys there!!

-Jen


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2012)

I signed up for the vivarium workshop today.


----------



## Angi (Feb 1, 2012)

That sounds like fun. When and where? I need a new viv for baby turles. Would this be good for baby boxies?

What do you all think about meeting for breakfast or lunch somewhere? Maybe we could start a monthly breakfast club


----------



## cljohnson (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Joe 

Great idea starting this thread.
I hope it catches on. 
It would be a very cool to have a place to keep abreast of local events info and just chat with other SD Tort geeks. 
I guess you know by now I am Chris. 
I live in Serra Mesa. 
I am new to Torts but I have been keeping Herps of and on since I first started catching Horny Toads in the 70s and breeding them to sell to the local pet store. 
Sorry it might be partly my fault you don't see them anymore. 
Anyway let's keep this thread alive an going. Talk to you later. 



cljohnson said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> Great idea starting this thread.
> I hope it catches on.
> ...







cljohnson said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> Great idea starting this thread.
> I hope it catches on.
> ...







Sorry about the multiple posts my iPhone crashed. I had to restart it then it wigged out. 
I'm still rockin' the 3G. 
I'm buying a new one when I get my tax return.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to sign up tomorrow!!!!! This sounds like so much fun!


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 3, 2012)

Angi said:


> That sounds like fun. When and where? I need a new viv for baby turles. Would this be good for baby boxies?
> 
> What do you all think about meeting for breakfast or lunch somewhere? Maybe we could start a monthly breakfast club



If you click the link, it's got more details for you, but it'll be at our Mission Valley store on March 11th. 

The vivarium is only 12 x 12 x 18, with a waterfall in it, so I am not sure it would work for baby box turtles. But it'd be awesome for lots of other things! 

-Jen


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you have a separate rate for if we do not want the 12x12x18 enclosure? I am happy with my enclosures at the moment, but the peripherals sound pretty neat.


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 3, 2012)

jkingler said:


> Do you have a separate rate for if we do not want the 12x12x18 enclosure? I am happy with my enclosures at the moment, but the peripherals sound pretty neat.



Sorry, it's essentially a class on how to build a waterfall vivarium - view it like you're paying a fee to go to a class, and those are the materials you get when you go to class.  There's only the one size available. You can always ask for help on building a larger one though, it's tons of fun and the manager down there in Mission Valley (Nate, the tattooed guy) is great at putting them together!

-Jen


----------



## mobtech (Feb 3, 2012)

I live in southern riverside county, but am willing to go to sd. ;-)


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice. I hope this thread will result in some fun meet-ups in the future. 

Seeing as I have no immediate use for a viv of that size, I will pass on that for now, but I am really glad to have had the information - I would likely go to something similar if it more neatly fit my immediate needs, so be sure to keep keeping us posted in here. 

Note: I would still be very interested in attending that breakfast (and I even have some good places I could recommend, assuming others don't have strong preferences already)!


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 4, 2012)

mobtech said:


> I live in southern riverside county, but am willing to go to sd. ;-)



You know there's a Menifee store... Right off the 215... and we do workshops and fun stuff too...
Actually speaking of that, Menifee is having a Pet Workshop on February 18th. We're probably going to be discussing chameleon care but if any of you are at all interested, you're more than welcome to come visit!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 4, 2012)

GOOO...... PATRICK HENRY!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2012)

N2TORTS, you're a San Diegan, too? Awesome.  

I am a Kearny Komet, myself (even though I hate the willful-illiteracy needed to make that stretch of alliteration).


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2012)

LOL. Clairemont Chieftain here. I thought we were all supposed to have sense enough to leave. My husband grew up in IB.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2012)

I never wanna move somewhere else without a damn good reason. I love it here! The weather, the beach, the parks and all of my restaurants...I like to vacation elsewhere, but don't wanna go away for too long!


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2012)

When do you propose the first meetup occur? My schedule happens to be pretty wide open at the moment, but I imagine most people would prefer the weekend. Just about any weekend works for me, depending on whether we're kid-friendly.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a local Mazuri source?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

I would be happy to meet up any Saturday except for the second saturday of each month (unless you wanted to meet up at Second Saturday at Hamilton's, which is where I will be that day, haha).  

(And I have no Mazuri, nor do I have a source. I heard that someone was giving out free samples on TFO a while back, but, uh...I dunno!)


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm checking with a local breeder about his source for Mazuri.

Anyone else want to weigh in on dates for a meet up? I don't mind bars, but it makes it trickier for folks with kids without fake i.d.s or who don't drink.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

As I've said, Saturdays sound good to me, and as long as it isn't the Second Saturday, no beer need be had and no ID shall be required. 

I could personally recommend several places. Morley field, which is not too far away from Balboa Park, has playgrounds and nice sidewalks to ride around on and good restaurants in the vicinity. There is also, of course, Balboa Park itself, and I particularly like to hang around the Desert Garden or whatever it's called just over the bridge that spans Park Blvd. No playground, though. If you wanted to have a picnic or something, Presidio Park is also a great spot...and I could go on and on. It would depend on several things, I figure:

*if kids are coming, which it sounds like they are
*if you want to eat out or bring food (and if kids are involved, I'd choose the latter) 
*etc. 

*I would say Morley Field on a Saturday is easiest for me*, and pretty easy logistically (playground, lots of grass and open space, public bathrooms, etc.), if that wouldn't be inconvenient to anyone else.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2012)

I can go either way on the kids myself. I have one, but I'm usually able to make arrangements. I usually vote for allowing kids out of convenience to those who have fewer options but I'm flexible.

I'm in La Mesa, so I'm fine with Central SD. I'll leave it to those further out to provide other options if they're not. We could do a grill and I could pick up hamburgers and hot dogs with others to bring side dishes and other meats if they wanted.

Any other SD-ers have comments? Would others prefer a breakfast instead? Perhaps Fletcher Hills Denny's or the Omelet Factory?


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 28, 2012)

A friendly reminder that this is the last week to sign up for the vivarium workshop if anyone here is interested! Details are at the facebook event page, which I'm linking to below. 

http://www.facebook.com/events/330419330312376/

You have until Sunday, March 4th to sign up. See you there! 

-Jen


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 28, 2012)

Lulu said:


> Does anyone have a local Mazuri source?



Hawthorne Feed in Escondido has Mazuri for sell in bulk. I think it is $5 per pound. A little pricy if your tort is large and Mazuri is a staple. Also, Pet Hospital of Penasquitos (Dr. Boyer) has Mazuri for sale. Dr. Boyer is also a reptile Vet and very familiar with tortoises.

I live in San Marcos and would like to meet up with all of you sometime. Keep me informed.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 28, 2012)

I ended up having a friend get me an enormous bag of Mazuri from a feed store in Orange County. It's good to know that Dr. Boyer has it though, so thank you.

We haven't settled on a place or time to meet. I'm going to propose the Denny's on Navajo and Fletcher Parkway because it's a Denny's, and it's a good Denny's. If someone wants to throw out a day/time suggestion first, that's great. I'm going to propose that it be on a weekend, and I'll come back with a day/time in a little bit if no one else comes up with anything.

On another note, I will be giving docent tours of a new exhibit (Washed Ashore) at the Chula Vista Nature Center on the first and fourth Sundays of every month at 1:00 p.m., beginning this Sunday. So, if anyone wants to meet/heckle me, I can be found there and then.  For more details, PM me, and I'll send you info on the exhibit.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 29, 2012)

I would be down to meet wherever, and weekends are good, so long as it is not the second Saturday of the month.


----------



## eriksorg (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm up here in Ramona...This meet maybe something that I would be interested in!!! By the way I got a 25lb bag of Mazuri from a local feed store here!!..That was over a year ago...If others are interested I can recontact them and see if they can get more!!


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 1, 2012)

eriksorg said:


> I'm up here in Ramona...This meet maybe something that I would be interested in!!! By the way I got a 25lb bag of Mazuri from a local feed store here!!..That was over a year ago...If others are interested I can recontact them and see if they can get more!!



Are you affiliated with Southland? I noticed you had a ton of Dart Frogs?


----------



## eriksorg (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you affiliated with Southland? I noticed you had a ton of Dart Frogs? 
[/quote]

No, not affiliated with southland!!!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 2, 2012)

I live in downtown la.
Kind of far away but i usually attend events around san diego


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 2, 2012)

eriksorg said:


> Are you affiliated with Southland? I noticed you had a ton of Dart Frogs?



No, not affiliated with southland!!![/QUOTE]

Just wondering. I thought I might have bought some from you years ago! I would love to see pics of them.


----------



## eriksorg (Mar 2, 2012)

Here you go!!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone KNow Steve Novack? ...was a good longtime friend and herp guy...sure wish I could contact him ...


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 2, 2012)

eriksorg said:


> Here you go!!!!!



Thank! They beautiful! Makes me want to work on my viv! I have a bumble bee.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 2, 2012)

JD, the name sounds familiar. Is he from San Diego? What area? What was his deal? I'll let you know if I hear anything.

The LLL workshop is next weekend, and I'm trying to decide whether I'll get a dart frog or something else. I've been wanting a day gecko for awhile.


----------



## eriksorg (Mar 3, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> Thank! They beautiful! Makes me want to work on my viv! I have a bumble bee.



Ive got a lot of azureus babies now if your interested!!!!


----------



## Lulu (Mar 3, 2012)

I am open for breakfast on March 17, but I realize that's St. Patrick's Day. I don't really do anything for that anymore (maybe I'll have a little something in the evening), but I understand if other people do. Is anyone else interested in breakfast on March 17 at, say, 10 a.m.? Again proposing Denny's at Fletcher and Navajo because they've always been good to me, but I'm open to other suggestions. I'm good with the 18th also, but understand that folks may have other plans on a Sunday morning. Just trying to start with some specifics and see if we can go from there.  Other dates/times can be worked out as well, and I'm happy to go closer to Ramona or one of those other areas of town where trees grow and stuff.

It would have to be family friendly for that weekend because I do have my daughter (9-years-old -- loves tortoises).


----------



## eriksorg (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been out of the loop for a bit...has anybody come up with a possible date and place for a gathering??????


----------



## Lulu (Mar 8, 2012)

Just my suggestion of March 17 at 10am at the Denny's at Navajo and Fletcher Parkway. If even one other person will be there, I will be there too. If that works for folks though, it might be a good idea to PM me as if there's enough people they might like a head's up.

Other suggestions welcome. I'm holding course for then unless I hear from no one (and even then I might show up because Denny's on a Saturday morning is no big deal). I'll have a tortoise shirt on.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll be at the LLL Reptile vivarium workshop this afternoon. Did anyone else from here sign up? I'll be wearing a tortoise shirt and I have short, reddish hair (the long curls got hacked a couple of weeks ago), if anyone else is going.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2012)

I did not sign up, but let me know how it went. Hope it is awesome and that next time there will be a workshop on bigger enclosures for, say, I don't know, tortoises or some such.


----------



## DanaRae60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

We are in South Orange County and would love to be included in the San Diego group too.

I was at LLL a week ago, I'm not sure what city I was in (sorry!), I was there for work, it was their location off the 15, south of Tierrasanta. The people that worked there were very nice and helpful.

I am new to the tortoise world and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of our Sri Lankan Star, Carlos. He will be home in two weeks!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 11, 2012)

Lulu said:


> I'll be at the LLL Reptile vivarium workshop this afternoon. Did anyone else from here sign up? I'll be wearing a tortoise shirt and I have short, reddish hair (the long curls got hacked a couple of weeks ago), if anyone else is going.



I was there ... but didn't see this message until now so I didn't know who you were. I saw you though! (I think!)


----------



## Lulu (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw a couple of people who looked familiar. I bet I did see you, and probably even talked to you. Was it fun, or what?

Here is a link to my photobucket album: http://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z472/ReneeJones1/LLL Reptile Vivarium Workshop 3-11-12/

There are a couple of pictures of me with Loren at the end. The blonde is our Jen!! I left with something, of course. I still have to tweak the water feature so I don't have a picture of the completed vivarium, but it was a great experience. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow when I have everything done.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 11, 2012)

Lulu said:


> I saw a couple of people who looked familiar. I bet I did see you, and probably even talked to you. Was it fun, or what?
> 
> Here is a link to my photobucket album: http://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z472/ReneeJones1/LLL Reptile Vivarium Workshop 3-11-12/
> 
> There are a couple of pictures of me with Loren at the end. The blonde is our Jen!! I left with something, of course. I still have to tweak the water feature so I don't have a picture of the completed vivarium, but it was a great experience. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow when I have everything done.



I enjoyed it too.  I don't have mine completed either. I will finish it tomorrow and then decide what to put in it.


----------



## Angi (Mar 12, 2012)

March 17th sounds good to me


----------



## Lulu (Mar 12, 2012)

Angi said:


> March 17th sounds good to me



I wonder if they'll have green eggs and ham?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2012)

Seeing as March 17th is my niece's birthday (and her mom just told me yesterday), it seems that I won't be able to make it. But I definitely wanna go to the next one!


----------



## LLLReptile (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad everyone who went enjoyed themselves! Those are some great pictures Lulu, I might steal some to add to the Mission Valley photo album of the event! 

For those interested, here's the pictures I took as well (facebook yay!):

Facebook Album

I also just set up some rainforest reptile presentations at a couple of libraries, one at the Escondido Public Library in May, and another at the Sun City Library in August. I usually bring at least one tortoise, as there are tropical species and they're always a hit. 

It was awesome to see so many people at the workshop, we had a blast and we are definitely doing another one again soon! 

-Jen


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 13, 2012)

I totally missed out! It looks like you all had a great time. I just couldn't swing it with all our sports over the weekend. 
Nice pictures. How did you two ladies miss each other ? That is funny!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 14, 2012)

Lulu said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > March 17th sounds good to me
> ...



Nah, corn beef and cabbage... with soda bread of course.  



It's not even St Pat's Day and I am green... green with envy at you guys. What fun the LLL thing looked like, plus getting to do a face to face meet up.


----------



## cljohnson (Mar 14, 2012)

What time for Denny's march 17? Is that the one off the 125? I can't commit but I might show up.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. 125 to Navajo. In the shopping center with the Joann's and the Vons.

10am, unless someone has an objection.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 16, 2012)

OK, I will be there tomorrow morning at 10 a.m. I will actually be wearing a Nightmare Before Christmas shirt because I will be taking my kiddo to the anime con right after. Denny's at Navajo and Fletcher Parkway. I will wait around in the front area for a little bit to see who shows. I've met Angi, so I know what she looks like.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

How did it go?????


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2012)

It didn't. I went and no one else did. I waited twenty minutes and took my daughter to the con.


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2012)

Grrrr..... I forgot. Next time we need an email reminder.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

That's disappointing.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 18, 2012)

That sucks. Maybe the rain held them back. I'm glad you two had plans! ,


----------



## Lulu (Mar 19, 2012)

I figured it had a lot to do with the rain. I didn't take her to Denny's, so it was just me waiting. No big deal. We had a lot of fun at the Con.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

What's the "Con"?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 19, 2012)

I could see that. I even bailed on my niece's bday, since I didn't wanna brave the rain and moronic SD slip 'n' slide drivers. I rainchecked it! So even though I hate both flaking and being flaked on, I wouldn't hold it against anyone on a day like that. Are you guys rescheduling? If so, I'd love to make it if I can.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 19, 2012)

Jacqui, I took my daughter to an anime convention that day.

I'm afraid my schedule will not allow me to take the lead on another meet up. I just accepted a new job that includes a long commute and I still have my volunteer commitment.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats Renee! Where are you commuting too!


----------



## Lulu (Mar 19, 2012)

Carlsbad. Time to download some books on tape.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 2, 2012)

Any good books on tape? If you're in need of some good titles and you've aaaaany inclination towards sci-fi or fantasy, I can recommend lots of great stuff.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 2, 2012)

If it's sci-fi or fantasy, there's a fairly good chance I've read it (depending on the fantasy -- I haven't been an elves and unicorn kinda gal in many years).

I subscribed to Audible.com, but I haven't downloaded anything yet.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy to take recommendations in any case.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just a little note that we are doing another vivarium workshop if anybody was interested in coming by.

Details are the same as the Mission Valley one, it'll just be taking place in Escondido instead. Here's the event page if you're curious!

Facebook Event Page - Vivarium Building Workshop

-Jen


----------



## Lulu (Jun 11, 2012)

I went to the last one, and just wanted to say that it is well worth the cost. You finish up with a nice vivarium with a water feature, and lots of left over supplies. It's also surprising how easy it is to make something nice when you have someone to walk you through it the first time. I picked up a water feature kit at a recent show and plan to incorporate it into another vivarium as a water source, and I know how to do it now. In short, I recommend this workshop for anyone that can make it.


----------

